# People selling seeds on Ebay!!!



## MAGAtheist (Jul 12, 2021)

Would you buy seeds off eGay let alone sell them?  seems like a bad idea


----------



## leafminer (Jul 12, 2021)

Well, there's Seedbay, too. Are you sure that's not what you meant? I see no seeds for sale on Ebay.


----------



## MAGAtheist (Jul 12, 2021)

No it's def Ebay.  Seedbay still exists?  Sorry if this link don't work 








						Novelty Seeds Fire OG/Skittlez Fresh Seed Stock 5/12/21 (5 Seeds for $20)  | eBay
					

<body><p>Novelty Seeds Fire OG Skittlez Cross. Produced 5/12/21 fresh seed stock. Shipped with USPS First Class. </p></body>



					www.ebay.com
				











						Real Hemp Seeds For Eating and Planting High Germination Rate - 100pcs/lot  | eBay
					

Real Hemp Seeds For Eating and Planting. High Germination Rate - 100pcs/lot.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 12, 2021)

MAGAtheist said:


> No it's def Ebay.  Seedbay still exists?  Sorry if this link don't work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would never buy seeds off ebay.....................
Or ones from CHINA


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 12, 2021)

Never know what you are going to get LOL


----------



## pute (Aug 16, 2021)

@ MAGAtheist, you sure seem to like Ebay. Are you affiliated with them in any way? Reason I ask is if you are you are bordering on spam. And I know you wouldn't want to break our TOU.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

*Never, and I am longtime shopper. *


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

MAGAtheist said:


> Would you buy seeds off eGay let alone sell them?  seems like a bad idea



eGay and a handgun emoji?  Do I need to absorb that? NO.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2021)

Never cared much for ebay. Got screwed one too many times.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Never cared much for ebay. Got screwed one too many times.



My ebay thing is mostly sellers of vintage, antique, used. I am into clothing, silver, gold, jade, pearls. I buy fabulous used and vintage clothing. I study the descriptions and pics, only want the exact item depicted, ask lots of questions. Almost forgot to mention seriously good vintage leather anything!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2021)

Yeah i never cared for old clothes unless i had made them old.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah i never cared for old clothes unless i had made them old.



My look is surely different than your own. I am into exquisite fabrics, among other things.

My favorite outfit remains cutoff jeans and a chambray shirt with sleeves cut off. Leather workboots.


----------



## pute (Aug 16, 2021)

Never got a thing on Ebay.....can't remember ever going there.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

pute said:


> Never got a thing on Ebay.....can't remember ever going there.



So, you can't picture me draped in velvet, silk and pearls? Dare me.


----------



## pute (Aug 16, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> So, you can't picture me draped in velvet, silk and pearls? Dare me.


Ok.....I dare you


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2021)

Picture Hippie draped in his curtains looking for his toothbrush.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

Okay, I want to do this artistically, but purely natural. This will take a week or two to put together. It will be amateur.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Picture Hippie draped in his curtains looking for his toothbrush.



*I'm thinking about this, also. If you started making humiliating jokes, it would hurt.*


----------



## guerilla1950 (Aug 16, 2021)

afternoon guys &galsoh please don't let me miss that shiloh


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> afternoon guys &galsoh please don't let me miss that shiloh



*Most of the men here have let it it be known they are happily married. I will never breach that.*


----------



## pute (Aug 16, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *I'm thinking about this, also. If you started making humiliating jokes, it would hurt.*


Well you know what a sarcastic bunch this is......think twice.  You will probably get your feeling hurt.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

pute said:


> Well you know what a sarcastic bunch this is......think twice.  You will probably get your feeling hurt.



Thank you for that. I don't want to be hurt. I was the caregiver long term for four loved ones.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2021)

Remember lot of Life's battle scared warriors here 
None of us would have survived without our sick whit or ability to turn off the empathy at times. And use jocularity to hide our true inner feelings.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

*I had thought maybe y'all were more fluctuant.ou want to*


ROSTERMAN said:


> Remember lot of Life's battle scared warriors here
> None of us would have survived without our sick whit or ability to turn off the empathy at times. And use jocularity to hide our true inner feelings.



You should not make fun of older women's bodies. Y'all are not all that hot, but I have not disparaged you. Do you want to stay stuck in 20 yr. olds' images?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *I had thought maybe y'all were more fluctuant.ou want to*
> 
> 
> You should not make fun of older women's bodies. Y'all are not all that hot, but I have not disparaged you. Do you want to stay stuck in 20 yr. olds' images?


When did we ever make fun of your body, having never even seen it
And I am still Like Adonis and even have all my hair natural color too.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

*Perhaps you do wish to stay stuck. Good luck with that. It is so shallow. I like a real man, toe to toe.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2021)

You think I look like this or something LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2021)

Don't be mad at me because Big Sur did not make your Frig Move.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You think I look like this or something LOL
> View attachment 277044


No, but you think I may look like that! How would I know?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> No, but you think I may look like that! How would I know?


Exactly  
If I offend thee Cut me off.............


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Don't be mad at me because Big Sur did not make your Frig Move.



*Furthermore, enough of the @bigsur51  thing. He's probably sick of it, as I am also. He hardly knows how to cook.

Some lame humor--just in jest! Early on in my posting here, @bigsur51  questioned my cooking capabilities. It was all good--turns out we both like King Arthur flour.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2021)

Big Sur is my buddy so I think not , but you have shown you true intentions as far as I am concerned .
You will not hear from me again. 
Also his Beautiful wife Im sure cooks a mean bronco burger every night for him. 
If I was so offensive why did you wait until now to act out?


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

_*I understand the deep bonds here . Can you not even try to get me? @bigsur51  has been slightly welcoming to me here. I just don't like it when it goes on and on. He has distanced himself  time and time again. My knowledge  is that he has a life partner/wife. I respect that; but I guess I am not permitted to make a joke about that.*_


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

*What in the heck did I say that was uncouth? 

I recognize the scope of who y'all are. I am a mature woman with an extremely varied life. I have extended sincerely kind thoughts toward y'all.

If you want me out of here, okay. 

You need to know that for the last 24 hours of my husband's life I was instructed to hit the button on the morphine pump he was hooked up to.

I knew I was killing him. He was crying out in pain. He was a Marine. He thought I was all that--and I was for him.*


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

*NM*


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

*NM*


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Big Sur is my buddy so I think not , but you have shown you true intentions as far as I am concerned .
> You will not hear from me again.
> Also his Beautiful wife Im sure cooks a mean bronco burger every night for him.
> If I was so offensive why did you wait until now to act out?



Yeah, I know he has a beautiful wife. What is the implication?


ROSTERMAN said:


> When did we ever make fun of your body, having never even seen it
> And I am still Like Adonis and even have all my hair natural color too.



Um, the first time I exposed part of my bosom.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Exactly
> If I offend thee Cut me off.............



Cut me off??? What is the exact offense? I honestly need to know.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Picture Hippie draped in his curtains looking for his toothbrush.


Ain't ever sending you pretty prison pics again!!!


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 17, 2021)

@ROSTERMAN , just for the record, what are my true intentions in your mind? Of course I know @bigsur51  and his wife cook, they are lovely and have a great garden.

I let you know from the get go that I don' t always get your humor, but when I do, it is fun.

I' m sure now you will be sticking with the restraining order, because you made quite a splash posting it!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Most of the men here have let it it be known they are happily married. I will never breach that.*


Who said they were happy,,they are just scared to say anything different or they will get their old a butts kicked.


----------



## Jimsgottagrow (Aug 17, 2021)

WOW,did everyone get their cornflakes pissed on this morning. Hope everyones day gets better. Just hit a bowl,it'll be ok


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Jimsgottagrow said:


> WOW,did everyone get their cornflakes pissed on this morning. Hope everyones day gets better. Just hit a bowl,it'll be ok


----------



## Jimsgottagrow (Aug 17, 2021)

LMFAO, Wrong bowl


----------



## pute (Aug 17, 2021)

That is the only bowl Roster knows about.   Loves to call Ralffff on the big white phone.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)




----------

